# 6x2 Gar Tank Quickie Rescape Update 12/10/10



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Well I tore the tank down last week due to algae issues. Did a quick rescape yesterday cos the gar didn't like the bare tank, will be tearing it all down in a month to move house so scape wont even have time to settle in properly.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good









you taking the gar with you to the new house?


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Definitely the gar is coming with. Illegal to sell anyway and seeing as I work for the Enviro Dept its probably best I play by the rules. Will be upgrading to a 8x3 for him and the pbass I am growing out. Not sure if I should get the tank built when I move or hold off until I start building a place next year.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Definitely the gar is coming with. Illegal to sell anyway and seeing as I work for the Enviro Dept its probably best I play by the rules. Will be upgrading to a 8x3 for him and the pbass I am growing out. Not sure if I should get the tank built when I move or hold off until I start building a place next year.


 id hold off and save in the meantime so you an go even bigger! What size will this gar get? If they are illigal in austrilla can you legally keep it? If so does that mean you could keep p's too? Just wondering what the petstores would be like around you as you cant import a ton of stuff. I would assume you have a good sw selection by the ocean.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful tank. The driftwood and plants are so well placed. It makes me want to upgrade tanks and try what you got going on.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats is a superb aquascape!


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys. As for the upgrade, my uncle owns a building company so is going to draft plans and work out the logistics to build around an 8x5x3 above ground pond with the bottom row of lounge and dining room windows looking into the pond below water. Will be nice to have dinner with some tankbusters gliding past the windows. If I need a larger tank before then I can still do the 8x3 and have it inside as a display tank.

Cluster, all gars are illegal in Oz. They banned them in August last year, owners could turn in their fish or get a permit. Needless to say I wasn't turning over a $600 fish so got permitted up. They are about to have a new wave of additions to our noxious lists, all pbass are in the firing line as well as rays, dovii, jags etc(they have a risk matrix, pretty much every species scores above the "safe" cutoff so they have free reign to ban anything not native). I just bought 10 ocellaris babies ($450 @ 1"!!!) in case, had to ship them across the country. It appears the parents are the last occies surviving in Oz (we have "common" monocs and a handful of tems) so worth the price. If the ban goes through I will add them to my permit. Unfortunately you can't get permits for anything already listed (P's have been banned since the 60's I believe). Having said that I wouldn't say no if someone offered me some, just have to be kept out of public sight.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Extremely nice aquascape sir. Do you inject CO2?

Also, do you have a jeep parked in your living room or is that tank in the garage?


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

No C02, I have never been bothered with going the whole tank/regulator route and had a close call with imploding DIY setup so now I just steer clear. Tank is outside on the verandah, jeep is in the carport.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking great Louis


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

So I haven't torn down the tank yet, have been looking at houses since vacant blocks are too hard to get close to the city. Looking at a place tomor which has huge potential for massive courtyard pond and plenty of room indoors for a tank. In the meantime the plants have grown a little and my gar got a tankmate (sneaky sneaky). Lucky I had the forethought to put two on my original permit application so I'm still legal. The new one cost me 1000 and had to be shipped interstate (another 200) but it is worth it, haven't seen a gar for less than 800 in the past few months and my guy is happy as a pig in sh*t.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sexy looking pair of gar's


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

They seem to be enjoying each others company


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice landscaping, looks quite natural, wish I had your eye for the green. The Gars are beauties too. 
Don't think I could afford to live down under just going by the fish prices alone.


----------

